# Social networking article



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

For those "good buddies" who remember the CB craze of the 70's, what's your guess how long Facebook, Twitter, etc., will be around? Do you agree with this Chicago Tribune editorial?

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/ct-perspec-0102-twitter-20130102,0,4145965.story

I've already placed my bet.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I placed mine a long time ago as well.....no Facebook, no myspace, no tweet, no social media with the exception of a few forums. I think article was spot on....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I placed mine a long time ago as well.....no Facebook, no myspace, no tweet, no social media with the exception of a few forums. I think article was spot on....


I'm the same way. Part of my life is spent consulting and the rest of it is growing grass to feed the horsey business and "never the two shall meet".....except at my bank. My wife is addicted to facebook and, except for the games, all I hear about are the fights that take place online between my dysfunctional relatives. I never have figured out what Twitter is good for....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't figured out what twitter is really for either. I'm sort of tired of facebook and the seemingly to many liberal friends I seem to have with their activist views on things of which they know nothing about. Then there are my friends that like to post pictures of themselves every few minutes for some unknown reason (this is a mostly female friend issue)


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I couldn't get the link to load, so I didn't read the article.

IMO Facebook and the suchlike are for people that don't have anything else better to do and people that want to be nosey. If my wife starts a sentence with "I saw on Facebook" my automatic response is "I don't care." She compares it to sites like this one.I explain to her that I come here to learn something relevant to what I do not be nosey.

I've never been on it and don't intend to be!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I find Facebook useful still. I can keep in contact with the wife's family in England. I have aunt's and uncles spread all over this country, Carolina's, Texas, Florida, California and Michigan. The wife's paternal side of the family are all around the Monticello, Marion and Anderson area. Also good to keep up with the scuttle butt around town so I don't stick my foot in my mouth any more than absolutely required.

Really handy that I've been having Kevin (Tammy's favorite cousin) tag friends and family in our England photos that we have on Facebook so I can remember who's who.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Mlappin, I see in situations like that it can be useful.

Im from a small town and most people my age <35 just use it to keep up with town gossip. They want to see what folks are doing that they "might" reluctantly speak to in public. And from what I understand some people have to post every move they make... taking the garbage out, taking a poop, my kid just ate a booger, etc... completely irrelevant information. Some get all bent outta shape cause Johnny posted blah blah blah... Who cares!


----------

